# Ebenen duplizieren in Illustrator CS



## rAvEnXXL (17. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte die Tapete aus dem Thread http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials168055.html auch mal gerne als Vektorgrafik machen.
Ich hänge im Moment daran, dass ich nicht finde, wie man Ebenen duplizieren kann. Konkret in meinem Fall heißt das: Die Ebene "element" soll so oft dupliziert werden, bis sich das komplette Tapetenmuster ergibt.

In Photoshop ist das ja so schön einfach: Rechtsklick auf die gewünschte Ebene / Ebenenset und duplizieren wählen. Aber wie gehts in Illustrator?

PS: Ich habe mein ai File mal hier hochgeladen (http://simonboehler.de/tausch/illu_tapete.rar)


----------



## thoru (17. August 2004)

Moin Moin....

Du kannst die Ebenen ganz einfach über das Palettenmenü duplizieren. Dabei 
kannst du auch mehrere Ebenen mit  SHIFT und linker Maustaste markieren um 
diese zu duplizieren. Das Menü findest du ober rechts in der Palette, 
gekennezeichnet durch einen Pfeil nach rechts.
So zumindest in Ilustrator 10.

cu
thoru


----------

